# Sigma 50mm delay because IS (OS)?



## ScottyP (Aug 18, 2013)

It seems *everyone* on the face of Earth wants a _*50mm*_ that is as sweeeeeet as the Sigma 35mm. 

My prediction as to why they haven't yet released same is that Sigma wants to incorporate OS/IS into the lens. Maybe that takes more time to perfect? Any way you look at it, Sigma is KILLING it.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 18, 2013)

$700 for a 50mm f/1.4 IS with optical performance like the 35? Could be interesting...

Jim


----------



## roadrunner (Aug 18, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> $700 for a 50mm f/1.4 IS with optical performance like the 35? Could be interesting...
> 
> Jim



I just don't see that happening. Why would Sigma release an even more popular focal length, with image stabilization, and the same (or better) optical performance as their 35mm, but price is $200 cheaper? If anything, I see this lens launching at $899, just like the 35mm, if not $999. In my personal opinion, Sigma's 50mm Art would not be competing with Canon's 50mm f1.4, it would be competing with Canon's f1.2L. Unless of course Canon launches a higher end 50mm f1.4 as well.

At any rate, I'm ready for a new Siggy 50mm after seeing their 35mm, for sure.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 18, 2013)

Well if I said $999 for it then that's probably how it would end up priced, no sense giving them the wrong idea. 

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> It seems *everyone* on the face of Earth wants a _*50mm*_ that is as sweeeeeet as the Sigma 35mm.
> 
> My prediction as to why they haven't yet released same is that Sigma wants to incorporate OS/IS into the lens. Maybe that takes more time to perfect? Any way you look at it, Sigma is KILLING it.


Not Me, I've been screwed too many times by Sigma. Maybe they are waiting to see if their lenses work with the new dual pixel live autofocus. Sigma has had poor reverse engineering of Canon's AF system, and it can stop working anytime Canon upgrades it or adds a feature.


----------

